# New Power Steering Pressure hose = more noise!



## FarAway (Jan 18, 2005)

I had a leak in my pressure hose for about 2 months before I got around to fixing it (Lame excuse, but I didn't have a big enough socket!). (94 sentra 1.6 140,000 miles)

As it got low, it would whine, then it would be better when I added fluid.

I finally added changed the hose, and the leaking stopped, but now the whining is worse! Even slight turning of the wheel causes loud whining. 

Edited to add: Although it's noisy, the wheel turns freely.

I searched similar threads here, and the best I came up with is change the fluid and make sure the car is warm. I haven't tried changing the fluid because i put about 3-4 quarts in over the past 2 months, so it's prety much been flushed right? Warming the engine up did nothing.

As it was leaking I put whatever fluid I had in the garage in it, could this be the problem? (Not really any... the car had the red stuff, and I added mostly the clear, does that correlate with Dextron 2 & #? The stuff I refilled it with after changing the hose is "Power steering fluid" that the parts place sold my wife. It says not recommended for Hondas, but that's it)

Any ideas, advice, similar experiences? Did I wait so long that I damaged the pump? I guess this is my fear.

Thanks


----------



## 92redwhiteandblue (Jan 1, 2005)

I think its the fluid.....ive always put the stuff from the dealer in, but thats because i work at one, and the techs have told me that the nissan pump is made to have nissan fluid in it. It's red, but i dont know the grade, although i can get that info for you tomorow.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

it sounds like there is still air in the system. Try doing this with the car idling. remove the PS cap make sure the resevor is filled to the proper level. turn the wheel left to right almost lock to lock, it usually takes a dozen turns to get all the air out


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

OK I did the SAME THING! On my sentra, it leaked heavily and when I replaced the water pump, I took "care" of the P/S hose. I put a generic one in that would pinch itself shut and then the heat would mould it differently... it was a disaster! I put in the wrong fluid, and the pump seal did not like that at all so I quickly bled all the crap outta there and put in fresh ATF. I got a hose off a NX in the wreckers (slightly shorter) and new clamps, bled the system and im doing OK! Occasionally the P/S pump will emit a short squeal, otherwise it's fine.

It's Dexron II or III ATF that goes in there! Don't put anything else in there if you want your seals to hold up!!


----------



## FarAway (Jan 18, 2005)

*Losing fluid through the top of the PS resevoir*

Thanks guys for the input. I have managed to get rid of the sqeeking, sort of. I apparently still had air. Funny thing, the first time I changed a PS pressure hose, I followed the bleeding directions carefully, this time I felt confident, and dispensed with the directions!

I'm still losing a good bit of fluid, so it squeels, and I add more. I am losing fluid through the top of the resevoir! What does this mean. I am still using a clear fluid. I was told that the red is the same stuff, with red dye so you can tell where the leak is! Is there a seal that's bad, that's letting the pressure come back into the resevoir?

Thanks


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

FarAway said:


> Thanks guys for the input. I have managed to get rid of the sqeeking, sort of. I apparently still had air. Funny thing, the first time I changed a PS pressure hose, I followed the bleeding directions carefully, this time I felt confident, and dispensed with the directions!
> 
> I'm still losing a good bit of fluid, so it squeels, and I add more. I am losing fluid through the top of the resevoir! What does this mean. I am still using a clear fluid. I was told that the red is the same stuff, with red dye so you can tell where the leak is! Is there a seal that's bad, that's letting the pressure come back into the resevoir?
> 
> Thanks


Now change the belt and add some Lucas Power Steering additive and it will be all good!


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Lucas rocks! Man that shit works.


----------



## FarAway (Jan 18, 2005)

Lucas worked great! Thanks for the tip. Didn't change the belt, because it's new, and the leaking continued long after the car stopped.

Only problem now is that steering is tight. Is this just because the fluid is so thick? Can I suck out some of the fluid and put in regular (non lucas) to thin things back out? (My weak little daughter drives this car!)


----------

